# Markeaton Culvert Flo Selecta? Derby Mar10



## diehardlove (Mar 14, 2010)

went with petzl thanks for the info james

was a funny night with doggers a weather scare half way down the storm culvert and knocking myself out on a mind your head sign :banghead
































sorry about pic was busy running after petzl got paranoia


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 15, 2010)

Markeaton??? center of Derby???

looks nothing like the Markeaton i did


----------



## thompski (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr Sam said:


> Markeaton??? center of Derby???
> 
> looks nothing like the Markeaton i did



It's not, this is a bypass for Markeaton Culvert


----------



## diehardlove (Mar 17, 2010)

thompski said:


> It's not, this is a bypass for Markeaton Culvert



yeah i just called it that as was on markeaton road,oh and james said it was called that,thompski what the proper name for it mate


----------



## thompski (Mar 17, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> yeah i just called it that as was on markeaton road,oh and james said it was called that,thompski what the proper name for it mate



The one you've done is Flo Selecta, the main culvert is known as Bordomizer or Markeaton Culvert.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice work DHL, I love Flo Selecta.  Love both the infalls.


----------



## diehardlove (Mar 17, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Nice work DHL, I love Flo Selecta.  Love both the infalls.



cheers sal its a nice one for sure,Im not normally a fan of drains but this way very enjoyable


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice shots there DHL, Youv got more guts than I have mate!!


----------

